# Merlin Agilis Headset



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone know the if the headtube on a Merlin Agilis has an I.D. of 41mm and is compatible with a Cane Creek IS-8 or has an I.D. of 41.8mm and would take a Cane Creek IS-8i (Italian standard)? Thanks.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

BB is English. Pretty safe to assume the HT is, too.


----------



## framed (Oct 25, 2005)

The official word from American Bicycle Group is 41mm.


----------

